# CHRISTMAS SPOILS!



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2009)

What did you get (or have gotten so far) for Christmas!

So far, I have gotten (since its Xmas eve):
A WalMart GiftCard
Oscar the Grouch shirt
"Blink if you want me" shirt

I know I am getting an Acer Aspire One netbook also.


----------



## Hypershad12 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sounds better than trash.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 25, 2009)

I love how you just shrug off the Acer as if it's nothing.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 25, 2009)

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2 for PS3
Kingdom Hearts 358/2 Days, was supposed to get this ~3 months ago, and from someone else.
$25 for barnes and nobles
A t-shirt that says "I gave up video games - it was the worst 15 minutes of my life", which I don't like because 1. I don't even play games that often and 2. seems kind of kidddish for someone who is 17.
and I believe that is all.

oh and I might be getting an iPod Touch later, possibly around February.

update: turns out grandma has things for me. shaving kit, laffy taffy, nerds, bubble tape, sharpie pens.

and more, hot chocolate mix, some nice socks, and some hair paste.

there's one mystery gift for tomorrow though.

got to open it, it's a logitech wireless mouse for notebooks, and a hair brush.


----------



## yobemal (Dec 25, 2009)

around 500$ in giftcard and cash
clothes
etc.


----------



## RebelX (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't know what I'm getting for Christmas. I didn't really ask for anything. I'm expecting clothes or something.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 25, 2009)

Ps3 slim holiday thing (with little big planet and ratchetand clank future: a crack in time)
A $60 (wtf?) controller so I can play co-op...
Infamous
Uncharted2: Among theives
Mirrors Edge
$10 Target gift card
Nintendo power subscription

That's it...for now. (still have some relatives)


----------



## iFish (Dec 25, 2009)

umm (this is fo4r the jew holiday)

mario kart wii
and the legend of zelda:sprit tracks guide

and soon to get a m3i zero


----------



## Cermage (Dec 25, 2009)

gift from a special someone.


----------



## Wankare (Dec 25, 2009)

A nikon coolpic camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




a new cellphone Blackberry Javelin and a new Yarmulke/Kippah 
( that was for Channukah) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 cuz im jewish


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2009)

So far4 sets of clothes and $10. Won't be opening gifts till tomorrow.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2009)

PSP 3000 Black
Final Fantasy Crisis Core
Skullcandy Headphones
Some Candy
Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles The Crystal Bearers
2000 Nintendo Points
Thats all and I'm very happy with it!


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 25, 2009)

Wankare said:
			
		

> 1.A nikon coolpic camera
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I took the liberty of numbering them for my responses.

1. That's what my sister got...

2. FRICKIN' JEWS MOOCHIN' OFFA MAH CHRISTMAS! (it's ok I forgive you though)

Edit: Grr gbatemp is deleting the posts with quotes in them...


----------



## Forstride (Dec 25, 2009)

So far, I've gotten:

- $100 in cash
- Airsoft BBs

...And the best gift so far:

A KITTEH!

It's a female, black-furred, part-Persian kitten that's only 7 weeks old (Or young in this case 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).  We (Me, my brother, and my sister) decided to name it Cocoa.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 25, 2009)

BRING ON TEH KITTEZ!


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 25, 2009)

*NOTHIIIIING!!!!!*


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 25, 2009)

^ lol fuzzy kittens? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






i got...

nothing.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 25, 2009)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> *NOTHIIIIING!!!!!*



You sir deserve this: DUN DUN DUN

You deserve it too ipikachu.


----------



## godaddy (Dec 25, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Sounds better than trash.



or you just jealous?

i watched an old film...


----------



## astrangeone (Dec 25, 2009)

Nothing yet.  I'd probably open the Nintendo DSL case tomorrow, although.  Better timing, as we are taking off on a holiday on the 26th, and the case can protect my DS Lite from hell and back.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> I love how you just shrug off the Acer as if it's nothing.



I didn't shrug it off, its the one I am looking for the most, I just didn't get it yet >_> I'm sorry if it sounded that way.


----------



## OSW (Dec 25, 2009)

A box of chocolate from GF's mum and $150 cold hard from family. Pretty good considering I wasn't expecting anything.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 25, 2009)

R$100 (The equivalent of $56 USD when doing a direct conversion)
and a T-Shirt. 

Oh well.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 25, 2009)

A shirt that I haven't opened yet. (didn't even know I was getting this)
A pair of MEElectronics M6 IEMs that I bought.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

I want to get a car.....


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 25, 2009)

~$280 to spend 
9800GT EE 1GB (Installed this 2 weeks ago, loving it!)
ableplanet linx audio Noise Cancelling Headphones- great quality and almost silent!
2x Boxes of candy
Electric blanket
2x Hot Peanuts
Pajamas
Seinfeld the Complete Series
2x Shirts 1 Chuck Norris one, 1 video game cave man one
Steam games: Dawn of Discovery, GTA IV, id Super Pack, Left 4 Dead 2

Good haul this year


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2009)

just wanna add i got Phantasy Star Portable(PSP) And The Beatles Rocband(Wii)


----------



## zeromac (Dec 25, 2009)

Screw you guys and your luxuries >_>
me:
20$
The Orange Box PC which DOSENT FUCKING run on my Laptop (TF2)

I might ask the rents for a scooter, i've been wanting one all of a suden


----------



## TCRe (Dec 25, 2009)

A pair of slippers. 

OH AND  a DSi LL import


----------



## Armadillo (Dec 25, 2009)

£130

A monkey screen wipe.


----------



## CyrusBlue (Dec 25, 2009)

Nothing.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Nothing.


So sad though the same goes for me....


----------



## CyrusBlue (Dec 25, 2009)

At least we made it through another year. That's something to be thankful for.


----------



## prowler (Dec 25, 2009)

£200
some clothes
thats it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







			
				Rockstar said:
			
		

> PSP 3000 Black
> Final Fantasy Crisis Core
> Skullcandy Headphones
> Some Candy
> ...



Don't play shit rocky


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah...lets hope we make it through the next year too!


----------



## Neko (Dec 25, 2009)

As of now I have got :

A Logitech Z5500 Soundsystem for my birthday + Christmas.
Two SouthPark DVDs (Season Two + Christmas Time In South Park)
Two gift cards for a local store (15€ each.)
25€ in cash from my granddad.
A Set of Ernie Balls Strings for my Guitar.
A Teddiebear which got a grey surface on one side which you can use to get rid of dust. :3

Sadly the Soundsystem didn't arrive in time, so I will have to wait a few more days but it's okay, I'm happy that I got it.


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 25, 2009)

I don't celebrate Christmas, or Hanukkah either, but I bought myself a Metallic Silver DS Lite. I love it! Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2009)

deanxxczx said:
			
		

> £200
> some clothes
> thats it
> 
> ...


Its pretty good but i even got phantasy star portable but cant play till i get a cheap mem stick tonight


----------



## alidsl (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool new monitor for my computer
A Pic coding pack thing
Little big planet PSP
And some chocolate


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Dec 25, 2009)

80GB Zune
inFamous (PS3)
KillZone 2 (PS3)
$50


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

Well, I don't celebrate Christmas but in the holiday spirit, I purchased Super Mario Galaxy.

Yay.


----------



## RebelX (Dec 25, 2009)

We should be opening presents right now but I'm too lazy to do it right now lol


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 25, 2009)

i got a domo pencil case and wallet.







(but i did not get back my pikachu. im scared they threw it away.)


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2009)

Alright, so this is what I got:

Acer Aspire One Netbook (W00T! Installing XP on it right now, Vista was pissing me off xD)
Death - Leprosy Album T-shirt (Amazing!)
2 Pairs of Pro Mark 7A Drumsticks
$10 WalMart GiftCard
Oscar the Grouch shirt
"Blink if you want me" shirt
Pajama Pants
Socks
$25 Target Giftcard
Candy
A puzzle
A whoppie cushion


Thats about all, I'm happy =D. I got what I wanted which was the Netbook and the Death shirt so I am happy. Now time to lounge all day in my pajama's *lays back with hands over head*


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Alright, so this is what I got:
> 
> Acer Aspire One Netbook (W00T! Installing XP on it right now, Vista was pissing me off xD)
> Death - Leprosy Album T-shirt (Amazing!)
> ...



You got many things. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I only got money, that I had to give back to my mom, because I bought the GHWT Band set 2 months ago.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Dec 25, 2009)

$20 Best Buy Gift card
pair of gloves
socks, undershirts, underwear
pair of jeans
$40 Applebee's gift card that I re-gifted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



pair of tennis shoes
Apple-Spice Diffuser that I re-gifted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




and an xbox 360 that I treated myself to.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 25, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> Alright, so this is what I got:
> 
> Acer Aspire One Netbook (W00T! Installing XP on it right now, Vista was pissing me off xD)
> Death - Leprosy Album T-shirt (Amazing!)
> ...



You're insane! Installing XP on the netbook! Install Tiny7, or regular Windows 7 or even Ubuntu! Anything but the ancient XP.


----------



## mew512 (Dec 25, 2009)

Technika 22 inch LCD HD ready tv with ipod dock duelshock 3 controller family guy season 8 Dj hero for wii    £50 to spend on CODMW2 £37 ps3 and ratchet and clank quest for booty £8.70 LG Kp500 loads of chocolate and sweets and more stuff till tommorow

And loads of clothes (boxers mostly) from burton primark and top man


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha yeah, but they were mostly small besides the Death shirt and the Netbook. I get a lot though because I have 4 siblings and their friends and my friends and such.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 25, 2009)

Here's my list of everything I've received:

- A kitten (Black, part-Persian, 7 weeks old)
- Samsung Messager 2 (I always though it was Messenger, but it's not)
- 2GB MicroSD card
- Airsoft pistol w/ sight, laser, and tactical light (I wanted to pimp it out, but I'm probably going to use the tactical light on the automatic airsoft rifle I'm getting tomorrow)
- 2000 Glow-in-the-dark airsoft BBs
- 2 spare clips for my other airsoft pistol
- $100 cash
- $50 Wal-Mart giftcard
- Candy (Chocolate Oranges are the best candy ever...Hands down)

I'm going to buy the automatic airsoft rifle from Wal-Mart (The guns they have are of surprisingly great quality) with the giftcard, and most likely Borderlands, some Microsoft Points, and a new mouse for my laptop (I have to press down really hard on the left button since my friend slammed it on my kitchen table...


----------



## Sanoblue (Dec 25, 2009)

a baby chick lol.... sad but very cute


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 25, 2009)

You kids get too much stuff. I mean, I got a nice amount of stuff this year, but it was a very small Christmas because of cash

- James Bond 2010 calender (I do love my James Bond stuff)
- Star Trek on DVD (the J.J. Abrams one, and yes it was fucking amazing, and that's coming from an avid Trekkie)
- Western Digital 250GB external hard drive (my "big gift" for the year, although it essentially almost killed my computer)
- $50 Best Buy gift card (that was from my brother. Now I can get a gigantic memory stick for my future PSP! Unfortunately, Best Buy only sells PSP 3000's, though).
- 4GB MicroSD card (from my cousins, I forgot it at their house by accident, though. I'll pick it up in a few weeks)
- Probably some cash and clothes (from my grandma, she's not here yet).

It was a small Christmas, but it's the family that counts!

Side note: I'm also enjoying my soda flavored Jelly Bellies right now. The Dr. Pepper ones are quite authentic, coming from a Dr. Pepper addict.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 25, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Side note: I'm also enjoying my soda flavored Jelly Bellies right now. The Dr. Pepper ones are quite authentic, coming from a Dr. Pepper addict.



I have a bag of those sitting right on my dresser (With watermelon and blue raspberry as well).  They really do taste a lot like Dr. Pepper though.


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 25, 2009)

A Nice bottle of wine, with some other drinks, some close friends, and a nice warm house. 

My Christmas.. THE perfect christmas.

Merry Christmas to ALL, to you and all your families. Seasons greetings, and make sure to enjoy this time of the year.


----------



## Veho (Dec 25, 2009)

One (1) bottle of deodorant.


----------



## asdf (Dec 25, 2009)

$518 in cash so far.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 25, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> $518 in cash so far.



That's quite a lot.


----------



## asdf (Dec 25, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My grandparents spoil me, what can I say?


----------



## Kirah (Dec 25, 2009)

my mom gave me nicotine patches and shampooo...

my grandma gave me a 20$ starbucks giftcard

ive yet to see my dad yet -.-

I didnt really ask for anything, I really wanted a new screen for my msi wind netbook (I broke it a few months ago :|) or a tenor ukelele, but I didnt want my mom to pay alot for me.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 25, 2009)

My 'haul' this year...

- Tales of Vesperia on xbox 360. and my old man only got it for me because it was reduced for missing the box inlay. And I never get a chance to play it because my fat lazy wanker of a father is always sat on his fat arse watching crap property shows or playing on the PS3. Thus making this gift ultimately pointless. In fact, less than pointless because I'm pretty sure he's only playing on the PS3 to make sure I don't play on Vesperia. Just to be a bell end. So there may be a long time where I don't post anything while I'm in prison for beating his senseless with a PS3 pad wrapped in tinsel.
- my older brother gave me a shower set because he's far too bone idle to put any effort into anything.
- my aunt sent me £40. I spent most of it sending a present to a girl I know on the other side of the planet, and bought myself Dawn Of War 2 with the remainder, only to discover that it doesn't work. I meet the minimum system requirements (not the recommended, but the minimum) but even after trying every trick I know it still runs too slow to be playable. And because it's a PC game I can't get a refund.

And that's it. What an absolute waste of time getting out of bed. Fair play to those of you whose families aren't a complete waste of carbon molecules like mine. Hope you enoy the many things they got you.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 25, 2009)

CyrusBlue said:
			
		

> Nothing.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 25, 2009)

You got a ditto?


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> You got a ditto?



He means he got nothing too. ^^


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 25, 2009)

MegaAce™ said:
			
		

> worlok375 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/sarcasm


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 25, 2009)

worlok375 said:
			
		

> MegaAce™ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meh, my sarcasm detector is damaged.


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 25, 2009)

nothin


----------



## mightymage (Dec 25, 2009)

500gb external hd

wii sports resort

pokemon soul silver from my gf

MOTORCYCLEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! been wanting one since i was 5 im 35 and got one


----------



## Deleted-171178 (Dec 25, 2009)

So far I have:
£70 cash
A Chocolate Orange
A selection box
Some clothes (Jeans, Hats, Gloves, Shirt, Balaclava)
Some body wash
A game of Cludo
And a 80s electronica CD (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

On the 27th I'm gonna visit my dads where I will get my "big" present 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hoping to buy a Dreamcast with some of my money.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 25, 2009)

It's odd that my uncle in-law was one of the only ones to get me a present (my aunt did get me a Rolling Stones shirt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

He built my family a laptop. Only 37 GB, but that laptop is for internet and job stuff only. He also set up a NetGear for us. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







The two things I've been wanting besides a DSi and a SuperCard DSTwo.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 25, 2009)

$45
small pack of Lindor chocolates
2 sweaters, only one worth wearing.
and an ipod dock/radio


----------



## Shinryuji (Dec 25, 2009)

I got...
£140 
And lots and lots of shirts.
I like shirts, but five is slightly too many for one sitting ._.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 25, 2009)

Damn you guys who get so much stuff.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 25, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haaha, I love XP! I don't care if its ancient, it has everything I need, It runs so much smoother than Vista. Its so damn fast! I have never heard of Tiny7, whats that about?


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2009)

I got some pretty sweet clothes and...


			
				mightymage said:
			
		

> pokemon soul silver from my gf


...wait, what the fuck, pokemon is out?


----------



## zeromac (Dec 25, 2009)

/sarcasm?


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 25, 2009)

Why you little...

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays, peeps!


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2009)

casio g-shock mudman digital watch
$75 bestbuy GC
$100 amex GC
pair of gloves
toshiba laptop (was an early gift got it the begging of dec)
3x NYY t-shirts (east div, al, and ws champs)


----------



## Aeladya (Dec 25, 2009)

Let's see:


$25 Gamestop Gift Card (Parents)
A shirt (Parents)
2x Uxie Promo League Cards (Me XD)
Acekard 2i (Me XD)
A Domo-Kun Doll Thing (Step-Sister)
Manga Tarot Deck (Step-Sister)
Kingdom Hearts Keyblade Necklace (Step-Sister)
$30 Cash (Step-Grandmother and Step-Aunt)
$25 Visa Check Card (Uncle and Cousins)


Does anyone know if Gamestop accepts multiple payment types? I am saving up for a DSi. I'm supposedly getting $100 for my birthday next month and I really want a DSi since my DS...well...it's not working so well anymore.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 25, 2009)

A sweater and two shirts :3


----------



## asdf (Dec 25, 2009)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> I got some pretty sweet clothes and...
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna assume it's the J version. The US version isn't out until March.


----------



## Alex221 (Dec 25, 2009)

Nintendo Wii=200$
Nintendo Dsi Metallic Blue Mario Bundle=170$
Letter With 40$
Acekard 2i+4GB Micro Sd=32$
Special Golf Ball From Las Vegas=5$
The Secret To Teen Power Book=18$
Breaking Dawn Book=22$
Letter With 60$. i think thats all for now.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 25, 2009)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if Gamestop accepts multiple payment types? I am saving up for a DSi. I'm supposedly getting $100 for my birthday next month and I really want a DSi since my DS...well...it's not working so well anymore.


online you can pay with gamestop giftcard(s) and 1 credit card


----------



## outgum (Dec 26, 2009)

So.... Christmas was yesterday here O_O
and like... i got crap presents and everyone else got good ones, and i got all upset and stuff...
My mum came home JUST now, With a new ipod, Cellphone and ipod speakers for me O_O HOLY CRAP!

WOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jdbye (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a Synology NAS and 2x1TB HDDs from dad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also got an electric toothbrush from grandma, I was gonna buy one, so now I don't have to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Other than that it's just random clothes, candy, and other things. Oh, and money. Delicious money.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 26, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> I might ask the rents for a scooter, i've been wanting one all of a suden
> 
> ...



Oh SWEET! What kind did ya get? 


As for me:
4gb Sansa Fuze (black)
Dune extended collectors edition, in a tin. (NERDGASM!)
A visa gift card for $50 (With that I've ordered the fox-ear beanie I've wanted for a year)
A pair of slip on sneakers from St John's Bay. (comfy, stylish, and good for lazy people)
and six pints of Bourbon.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Dec 26, 2009)

Legos (WOOT) and a Wacom Bamboo Pen/Touch (extra woot!!!!)


----------



## fairlyevenparents (Dec 26, 2009)

80$ in cash
one t-shirt
socks from grandpa
a mug of hot chocolate 

and that's it considering i didn't ask for anything this Christmas, so I'm pretty happy!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 26, 2009)

Box of chocolates. But...
I did get my kids some stuff that I can play with too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Including an Atari joystick with built-in games (Gravitar, YEAH!) and I bought a piano for the family room.

I suck at piano, but I've always wanted one since I was a kid, and I'm completely loving it.



Spoiler: WARNING: PIANO INSIDE


----------



## granville (Dec 26, 2009)

New computer and a new HDTV. Not the best of their kinds, but considering I was coming from an old pentium 3 laptop that was falling apart, as well as a tube tv made in 1989, i'd consider it a very happy christmas! Plus, i got nothing at all last year, so yay.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 26, 2009)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> Legos (WOOT) and a Wacom Bamboo Pen/Touch (extra woot!!!!)


HELL YEAH! me too!

Other than that i got:
Dragon ball Z:BT3
Mario and luigi: BIS
Drum sticks
Candy candy candy
sick leather jacket
pens and sharpies (silver)
Gift carts and cash
Fricken sweet bestiary from Tolkien and the Lord of the Rings. 
Silly Puddy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTBAM colors/great misdirect with dvd studio footage
other things that i forget at the moment.


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 26, 2009)

$20
32GB ipod touch 3rd gen
two D&D starters
and a small Giratina figurine


----------



## anaxs (Dec 26, 2009)

i got a new phone, dj hero for ps3, and some clothes and money


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't celebrate Christmas either, but I get presents on New Years... but here is what I got so far

An Emperor Penguin clay thing (inside joke thing from my friend)
Black friday spoils: (courtesy of parents)
-ATI 4670
-Koss KSC75
-USB mouse for my netbook
The two latest volumes of Yotsuba& (for myself from myself)

And I'm hoping to get some of the following:
-iPod touch (sold my previous one due to now-gone economic hardship)
-a few volumes of manga off of Amazon
-new lunch box lol


----------



## Jaems (Dec 26, 2009)

I got some cash and new boxers & some nice PJs.

Life is good!


----------



## anaxs (Dec 26, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> I got some cash and new boxers & some nice PJs.
> 
> Life is good!



ur all set for 2010 eh


----------



## Jaems (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm wearing these PJs right now. They are ace, very cozy, warm, mm yum, and go well with hot chocolate.

edit: by the way, I live in Florida. So I really don't need to keep warm - it's like consistent 90 degrees fahrenheit outside.
But I love to jack up the AC, therefore making my home a winterland, and also.. raising the electric bill.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 26, 2009)

Hypershad12 said:
			
		

> Sounds better than trash.


The Acer Aspire One is trash though, I wouldn't touch one with a 100 foot pole.

I got some PJ pants, couple of shirts and a pair of pants as well as some under shirts. Also got some gift cards for Tim Horton's, Future Shop as well as a waffle iron, concert tickets for Trans Siberian Orchestra next Tuesday.


----------



## ninchya (Dec 26, 2009)

LOL

I got Clothes and an ahhhsum pair of Turtlebeach headsets for my xbox 360 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pcmanrules (Dec 26, 2009)

I was mainly money, got mirror's edge though and that was good. I run my own business so i just buy what i want wen i want it, getting a EeePC 1005HA today though so that will make Christmas that little bit better.


----------



## [M]artin (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh yea, forgot to finish up... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got sweet ass clothes from practically everyone (didn't really ask for anything) and a friend from school gave me a pair of TF2 posters from the Valve Store.

On a sidenote, I bought myself a custom PC rig from IBuyPower a month or two back and, behold, a Christmas miracle! It was shipped here a couple days before Christmas and I managed to get it up and running as a little gift to myself.


----------



## mitch coutts (Dec 26, 2009)

night vision googles peep yes jk love girls
r4i
clothes 
66 green teas
hot packets
axe deoderant
xbox 360 elite
halo 3
pure
love christmas and ya


----------



## dinofan01 (Dec 26, 2009)

Lets see, lets see. I got:

-A few shirts from threadless.com when they were on sale.
-A crap load of black Friday DVDs (Clone Wars season 1, Arrested Development Complete Series, Saturday Morning Cartoons, 1960s, 1970s, Back to the Future Trilogy, Mickey Mouse In Black and White Vol 2, Band of Brothers)
-Two jackets (still comtemplating returning one cuz I feel I dont need it and my mother should have the money more)
-A new wallet with $100 inside
-The Beatles Love Album

Pretty good year. First year in lord knows how long I havent gotten a game. I'm a little sad about that but I'm just gonna put that cash towards Mass Effect 2 and No More Heroes 2.


----------



## soldialga (Dec 26, 2009)

-Nokia E72

-Helicopter

-100$


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 26, 2009)

for Boxing Day, I'm heading down to the two local metal shops and gonna buy a bunch of metal stuff and then buy 20 patches online for my denim vest


----------



## DrOctapu (Dec 26, 2009)

GeForce GTX 260 gpu
Book series
Mother 3 T-shirt 
Borderlands
Red Faction
Left 4 Dead 2
$50 in ones stapled together to create a long line because my family is made of evil and I had to remove the staples.
Boom Blox
iPod touch charger
Alarm Clock
3 $10 gift cards to walmart, borders, and gamestop.
L change the world novelization in english.
Pretty good, considering I have $90 coming before all the money I got for christmas, but I'm paying $40 to have it (GPU) installed and the rest is going towards the complete valve game pack on steam.


----------



## asdf (Dec 26, 2009)

I ended up getting $538 in cash and $60 in giftcards.


----------



## Cannonman (Dec 26, 2009)

asdf said:
			
		

> I ended up getting $538 in cash and $60 in giftcards.


damn nice job dude


----------



## boof222 (Dec 26, 2009)

acer aspire 5542 laptop that i paid half of
an awesome wallet
family guy season 1
shoes that dont fit me
a $40 giftcard for movies
and $100 from relos


----------



## yuki019 (Dec 26, 2009)

I got $20 and a gift worth around how much I can get out of my parents..


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2009)

chao1212 said:
			
		

> GeForce GTX 260 gpu
> in a month nvidia is releasing their new cards and the gtx200 series will go down greatly in price
> 
> QUOTE(boof222 @ Dec 26 2009, 02:30 AM) family guy season 1


you mean season 1 and 2


----------



## kobykaan (Dec 26, 2009)

usual stuff chocolates, deodorant,t shirts etc.......Oh and a 1.5 Terabyte Samsung Story Station (external hd) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..... you can never have enough storage


----------



## redact (Dec 26, 2009)

since my birthday was on the 9th and i haven't really kept track of what stuff was for chrissie and what was for b'day i'll join em together:

~$500AUD (several prezzies combined) - about $200-ish went towards a psp 1000 and a 2gb sony memstick, rest went into bank account to join my first two pay checks which are according to dad going to be spent on me buying a car...

some chocs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shirt 'n socks

$40 myer/coles/kmart/target/liquorland/etc.. gift card

deodorant (do i stink or something?)

wallet (i needed a new one but this one has no coin section)

all in all it was pretty good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i'm most happy about the psp though


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 26, 2009)

Money, Steam-games, Books, Money, a Watch, 6 Memory Sticks, Blank CDs, Blank DVDs


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 26, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Money, Steam-games, Books, Money, a Watch, 6 Memory Sticks, Blank CDs, Blank DVDs


You forgot to list money.


----------



## Icey (Dec 26, 2009)

$25 from one set of grandparents, $25 from the other.

Guitar Hero World Tour with Guitar for Wii from my Mom.

And a 1TB External Harddrive for my pr0n and warez from my Dad.


----------



## EnnEss (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm getting an iPhone 3GS in 6 days for Christmas. (Yes, I know, its pretty late.)

And in one month (also for Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), I'm actually for the first time flying to Lebanon alone! I'm not even 13! W00H00! Just me and my fellow friends skiing at the mountains.


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 26, 2009)

Gift cards, some other stuff, and finally an 360 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> I just went to Best Buy Canada's rival, Future Shop


future shop was bought out by bestbuy a long time ago


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Vulpes
> You should take a look at the Honda Ruckus. Rugged 50 cc scooter, highly customizable, and you don't look like a total puss riding it.



Lol i meant a classic foot powered one, im looking into a razor one


----------



## Elritha (Dec 26, 2009)

Got the following.

Clothes.
A pair of shoes.
A book from one of my favourite authors.
Some perfume.
A bag to carry my netbook in.
Some accessory for my xbox 360.
A nice bottle of tequila. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also bought myself a few games off Steam as a treat.


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 26, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Hypershad12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its not bad at all, all I did was install XP on it because it was running like shit with Vista and it works perfect. It has 2GB Ram, 250GB Harddrive, I think thats pretty good. Including when my desktop downstairs only has 80GB Harddrive and 1.25GB of RAM.

Whats so bad about that?


EDIT: and I am not going to be doing hardcore gaming on it, I will just be surfing the net, listening to music, doing essays, and that sort of stuff.


----------



## prowler (Dec 26, 2009)

I got a Xbawk 360 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It came with Halo ODST and Forza Motorsport 3 (anyone want it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
And i got Fable 2 and Star Ocean with 3 months xbox live gold card


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 26, 2009)

zeromac said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









 Whoops! 
Mea culpa.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 26, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forza 3 is awesome yo, Halo is garbage though just because it's Halo/


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 26, 2009)

Shiro786 said:
			
		

> Technically it doesn't count as Christmas, but here in Canada we have Boxing Day, and I just went to Best Buy Canada's rival, Future Shop, and picked up a 160 GB PS3 Slim + inFAMOUS, Uncharted: Drake's Fortune, and Kill Zone 2. I might go back there and pick up a controller and a free game in like the next 30 minutes. (It's 7:00 am right now; I got up at 5:15 am)
> 
> Total Cash Value: $500
> Amount cost: $300 + tax = $338.99
> ...


Best Buy and Future Shop are owned by the same parent corporation just so you know.


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 26, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ignore DSGamer. He has NO CLUE what he is talking about, in this topic or otherwise. I just looked through his post history, and honestly I don't know if he's trolling or just being retarded.


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 26, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But isn't that what trolling is?


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 26, 2009)

3 outfits of Clothes. From mom, aunt, uncle.
$400(about) From mom, grandmother, neighbors, etc.
Super Mario Black and White Beanie(friend)
Hitsugaya(Bleach) mini sword (friend)
"I love BJ" shirt (special girl)
"Give the gift of head" (special girl)
1.5TB HDD for my Popcorn Hour(me)
L4D2(me)
Harmony One Universal Remote(me)
Planet Earth Bluray Boxset(me)
Rockband Beatles XBOX360(me)
Band HeroXBOX360(me)


----------



## worlok375 (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow sounds like you got some nice gifts.


----------



## popoffka (Dec 26, 2009)

I've already got Oddworld Pack on Steam, and I'm going to get Lego Mindstorms NXT 2.0 & a book about the Go board game.


----------



## bp2000 (Dec 26, 2009)

a ps3 slim that came bundled with littlebigplanet goty edition and the taking of the pelham 123 on bluray

and i got metal gear solid 4 

and a total of 90 from my aunt and grandma


----------



## Apex (Dec 26, 2009)

Uncharted 2
Demon's Souls
Bamboo Graphics Tablet
4gb of RAM
16gb Memory Stick Duo
PANTS!
BELT! (To keep the pants up.)
Tazo Chai tea
Moniez
Additional Pylons.

Good Christmas indeed.

My PSN is Velius0 by the way; add me!


----------



## Bake (Dec 26, 2009)

I got 100kn. That's 16$.


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 26, 2009)

GamerzInc said:
			
		

> "I love BJ" shirt (special girl)
> "Give the gift of head" (special girl)


I lol'd


----------



## zeromac (Dec 26, 2009)

ortomedius said:
			
		

> I got 100kn. That's 16$.


I lol'd


----------



## NeSchn (Dec 26, 2009)

Ehh, whatever. Its working fine for me thats all that matters. Except this copy of Windows is pissing me off a little. Im pretty sure I probably just need to update it.


----------



## Advi (Dec 26, 2009)

I freaking love my iPod touch and its new docking station.....

but the Custom Restore I dl'd is taking REALLY long to update.


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 27, 2009)

I got:

Band Hero ( Band Kit ) Wii
A new shaver
Sweets and Chocolate
Some Funky Boxers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ipod Wall Charger
Shower Gel Set
Wii Motion Plus
£10 JD Giftcard
About £60 Cash
Chris Ryan's 'The One That Got Away' Book


Im really happy, it's been a great year


----------



## myuusmeow (Dec 27, 2009)

Hah my parents forgot about until today. They got me and my sister a $10 NOAC (NES on a chip) Famiclone. Only 3ish good games on there, Super Contra, Excitebike, and Pacman, the other 98 are crap.


----------



## m-dog (Dec 27, 2009)

i got a batman arkham asylum shirt..and a assassins creed 2 shirt.
And a nice new laptop and some cash.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 27, 2009)

1Tb External Hard Drive
Demon's Souls
Street Fighter IV
about £200, and 40 euros
SNES controller
Thorntons Special Toffee

and a few DVDs and shaving stuff, shirts etc.

well pleased....


----------



## toh_yxes (Dec 27, 2009)

I got :
PS3 Slim 250 GB, with Ratchet and Clank both the console versions, not the downloadable one.
Resistance 2, Army of Two, Destroy All Humans : Path of the Furon, Singstar  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I also got a DSi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , with an M3i coming soon.
Some clothes, about $200 AUS, and a sack of "goodies". Oh yeah, and I got Warcraft III. Apparently, my dad had heard of DotA and felt that I wanted to play it. Legally 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Overall, an alright Christmas.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 27, 2009)

toh_yxes said:
			
		

> I got :
> PS3 Slim 250 GB, with Ratchet and Clank both the console versions, not the downloadable one.
> Resistance 2, Army of Two, Destroy All Humans : Path of the Furon, Singstar
> 
> ...


Spoiled ass brat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You call that an alright Christmas? A lot of people would cream their pants over getting a haul like that. The years of getting piles of video games is long gone for me but I am still happy that my parents get me a few things, this year was a bit weaksauce since all I got were clothes from my grandparents and I usually get money with it. So between clothes, a waffle iron, an electronic tape measure and a couple of gift cards that won't buy much, it was a pretty meh Christmas, shouldn't expect much at my age though and nor did I want much, money would be better cause I can just pool it and buy one big expensive thing like parts for a new computer.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 27, 2009)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask hankchill then, he will tell you the one he ordered for his wife was dead on arrival, I saw it too, didn't work at all. And yes Acer mobile computers have heating problems, mine ran constantly at 28 Celcius for the first year which was still too warm compared to other brands and now runs at about 35 Celcius and can burn your skin easily. Walk around your local Best Buy and touch every Acer that is running and then compare how warm they are to an MSI, HP or Asus and you will know for a fact that I am right so piss off dumb ass. I have owned multiple laptops and Acer is by far and away the worst of them all. I have seen eMachines that are better built then Acer's hunks of dung.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 27, 2009)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> toh_yxes said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto to the spoiled ass brat part. How in the hell is like $1000 of stuff and money total an alright christmas? I got like $40 worth of stuff and $35 came from my pocket and the other $5 was a shirt that I didn't even know I was getting.


----------



## Magmorph (Dec 27, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> DSGamer64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1

Maybe if I add up every Christmas gift I have ever received in my life it would equal that.


----------



## Gore (Dec 27, 2009)

250gb HDD
it's so small!
which is not what she said, by the way


----------



## GamerzInc (Dec 27, 2009)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> GamerzInc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yea, she invited me over and gave them to me.  The "I love BJ" shirt though is supposed to stand for "I love Beijing".

EDIT: I wasn't expecting to get much of anything this Christmas from anyone, especially since I'm almost 21.  The fact that I did get something from people I never would've thought, those were the best gifts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



On a side note, it seems some people are really ungrateful with what they receive.


----------



## OSW (Dec 27, 2009)

I don't really believe in alot of  the pressure that comes with christmas, you shouldn't really feel like you have to buy people junk, unless of course they are your cherished and loved ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, then it's nice to show your appreciation.


On a side note, today  I shouted myself a wicked pair of Adidas shoes (40% off sale item) to reward a hard years work


----------



## mightymage (Dec 27, 2009)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> zeromac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Dec 27, 2009)

Gore said:
			
		

> 250gb HDD
> it's so small!
> which is not what she said, by the way


1.8 or 2.5 inch size? I am thinking of getting a 1.8 inch drive myself, seeing as how the 160GB drive on my netbook is getting full and I need something to backup my data too that is portable. Should get myself a netbook bag as well.


----------



## DjFIL (Dec 27, 2009)

I got spoiled with some board games that I had requested.

-Agricola : a farm building simulation. (#1 rated on boardgamegeek.com)
-Steam : a business strategy train goods delivery game.
-Ticket To Ride : a simple card collection based train game.

I love my euro board games... got Catan, Power Grid, Dominion... great times with family and friends.


----------

